# curl time out



## Mwh65 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm running FreeBSD 9.2 and out of the blue yesterday curl requests stopped working. On further debugging it is timing out on whatever website I try.

Running curl verbosely from SSH just hangs after outputting ...


```
curl --verbose --negotiate -u : http://www.wgt.com/members/mwh65/default.aspx
* Hostname was NOT found in DNS cache
* Adding handle: conn: 0x288be100
* Adding handle: send: 0
* Adding handle: recv: 0
* Curl_addHandleToPipeline: length: 1
* - Conn 0 (0x288be100) send_pipe: 1, recv_pipe: 0
```

which would seem to me that the information is sent out but nothing is received.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## trh411 (Feb 8, 2014)

Did you just update to ftp/curl 7.34.0? If so, maybe the same problem?


----------



## Mwh65 (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh great   

Yes I did and it is the same issue. Thanks for your help.

PS I did a search on here for curl in case anyone had the same issue but the thread you linked to didn't show.


----------



## trh411 (Feb 8, 2014)

Check out this for a possible work-around. See the third paragraph.


----------



## Mwh65 (Feb 8, 2014)

It would appear it is a bug with 7.34 which has been patched, but I have no clue how to do that.

However I see that 7.35 is out on the following page ...

http://curl.haxx.se/download.html

and wondered if it was safe to install just yet ?


----------



## Mwh65 (Feb 8, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> Check out this for a possible work-around. See the third paragraph.



Yes that seems to be the fix. What's the best way to check and correct this ?


----------



## trh411 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mwh65 said:
			
		

> Yes that seems to be the fix. What's the best way to check and correct this ?


If you installed from ports:

```
cd /usr/ports/ftp/curl
make config
make reinstall clean
```
If you installed the package I'm thinking you would have to rebuild the package locally with different options and I'm not sure how to do that. I work exclusively with port on my systems.


----------



## Mwh65 (Feb 8, 2014)

```
cd /usr/ports/ftp/curl
make config
```

Well I got it to work but only within SSH by disabling the DNS threaded resolver and enabling IPV6 support then running ...


```
make reinstall clean
```

From within PHP it still hangs my scripts, with DNS threaded resolver enabled or disabled, so the fix has only solved it partially but of no use to me


----------



## trh411 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mwh65 said:
			
		

> From within PHP it still hangs my scripts, with DNS threaded resolver enabled or disabled, so the fix has only solved it partially but of no use to me


Sorry to hear that. Hopefully they will issue an update/patch quickly to resolve this issue. Seems kind of an obvious one to me.


----------



## Mwh65 (Feb 9, 2014)

Well I took the plunge, uninstalled it remembering to log the config settings before I did, then re-installed it, complete with config settings I had recorded.

It now works, thankfully. Thanks for your help.  :beer


----------

